# ULO Briefing



## AD (30 Sep 2006)

Hi everyone,

On tuesday I returned from the London Area Support Unit where I finally cleared in. I have been in constant contact with my ULO representative since I've been at school. However, when I was clearing in, he informed me that I had missed the ULO Briefing. I was never told by either the recruitment center, or my ULO rep. at anytime during our contact about a ULO Briefing. And rest assured if I had known about it, I would have been there. I was just wondering if anyone could provide me with the information that I missed, or a link to the information that I missed. Unfortunatly, my ULO rep was not much help in telling me anything what-so-ever about the briefing. 

Any information would be helpful, but I'll keep searching on my own as well.

Thanks so much!
Allie


----------



## Quag (2 Oct 2006)

Allie,

The meetings are not that important per se.

They just touch on basics of the ROTP program.  

I'd say as long as you are getting paid and everything is kosher, don't sweat it.  

Ask your ULO directly what you missed and if there is anything you need to do.  IT IS HIS/HER JOB.


----------

